# Night clubbing/drinking and ibs d



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

How do you cope with going drinking/night clubbing. I have ibs d and sometimes it is like the world revolves around the toilet. How do you cope, any advice?


----------



## Alfan (Sep 12, 2012)

I make sure i hit the toilet for a good 30 mins before i go out, making sure i feel empty, then if its a bad day i dont go out. If its a semi bad day ill pop an imodium ( dont eat it regularly cause i want the effect of it to not fade so i can use it when theres something important, like a meeting, test in school comming up.) Imodium for me works best the day after i pop 2 of em. So say i take 2 imodium monday, im not gonna have the urgency to go to the toilet at all that day or if i do its like a small one but not D atleast, except for like 30 mins after i take imodium i have a bad D. Then the next day its like a working belly atleast for me. So save those imodiums for when they are realy needed. read about some guy having to take 7 or so to get effect, not cool!Skip whisky, dont drink beer, atleast for me hard clean liqure like vodka is the best for me...Then again i dont usually have problems when im acctuly drunk, but the day after jesus thats horrible 80% of the times. Those 20 % i wake up with a non ibs belly for a day Also if you know theres a party comming up prep with good foods, like no carbs, not to much bad fats, lots of sallad and meat. ATleast thats what works best for me!I realise this is gonna be long and its gonna be hard to read cause i just mashed it all down quickly sry! Also this is just my experiances!BIg PS skip the junk food on the way home, that really $$$$$$s up my tummy!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Do not drink to excess and go for sparkling water with a twist of lemon or lime. Use imodium. And try to make sure you are well rested before and after.


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

I stay away from beer. I drink my alcohol mixed with Ginger ale or tonic water to help my stomach stay settled. I also drink a lot of water while I'm out and I don't drink excessively. I take 3 Imodium before going out and keep some in my purse just in case. It normally works out for me.


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

The problem I have is the only time I don't have D is when I'm drinking. Unfortunately, you can't go through life half drunk all the time. Well, I guess some do. LOL


----------



## maitland (Dec 23, 2011)

let's be honest... booze and ibs-d don't mix but if are going to go for broke anyway....here is my suggestion....pepcid ac before hand and an imodium....when you do go out drinking.... your problem is you can't drink for hours and hours like before so try and wait until as late as possible before you start drinking...like the last club you hit, start drinking, after two hours or four drinks.... five at the very most....you should stop...take another imodium and go home....maitland


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

I just empty my bowels before I go and hope I make it, once I have a drink or two I stop worrying about it.


----------



## joy_badtummy (Jan 18, 2012)

I used to party hard and drink alcohol every other night. I would prep my self by not eating any thing that could potentially be "dangerous" to my bowels..that meant no soda, no dairy, try to stay away from carbs, no wheat, you know , all the bad tummy stuff. and id drink tons of water. then, id go out and order coke and rum, or coke with vodka. that seems to be ok with my tummy. i stay away from fruity drinks. they make me hurt bad. when im out, i try to avoid eating. good luck!


----------



## flurry (Jun 27, 2012)

Alfan said:


> I make sure i hit the toilet for a good 30 mins before i go out, making sure i feel empty, then if its a bad day i dont go out. If its a semi bad day ill pop an imodium ( dont eat it regularly cause i want the effect of it to not fade so i can use it when theres something important, like a meeting, test in school comming up.) Imodium for me works best the day after i pop 2 of em. So say i take 2 imodium monday, im not gonna have the urgency to go to the toilet at all that day or if i do its like a small one but not D atleast, except for like 30 mins after i take imodium i have a bad D. Then the next day its like a working belly atleast for me. So save those imodiums for when they are realy needed. read about some guy having to take 7 or so to get effect, not cool!Skip whisky, dont drink beer, atleast for me hard clean liqure like vodka is the best for me...Then again i dont usually have problems when im acctuly drunk, but the day after jesus thats horrible 80% of the times. Those 20 % i wake up with a non ibs belly for a day Also if you know theres a party comming up prep with good foods, like no carbs, not to much bad fats, lots of sallad and meat. ATleast thats what works best for me!I realise this is gonna be long and its gonna be hard to read cause i just mashed it all down quickly sry! Also this is just my experiances!BIg PS skip the junk food on the way home, that really $$$$$$s up my tummy!


That's amazing I think I have the same stomach as you! Mine does exactly the same things to me.


----------

